# my dwarf Caiman (pics)



## PinkDinos (Mar 30, 2007)

*hello everybody i have intoduced myself in the introduction center but now i need to introduce my best friends!. their names are Snapper, Convict and Beast. they are my three dwarf caiman that i love

pics:



those two are Snapper and Beast, Snapper is the one VERY close to my camera, he got his name because one night he got out of his enclosure (somehow) and got in my room, in the morning i got up and he ran out from under my bed and started snapping at me (good thing he was only 11 inches long. Beast is the one JUST behind Snapper, she is a girl. she got her name because she grew VERY quickly. she is 2 years old now and she is about 2 feet long (abnormal for a DWARF caiman at 2 years old she should be more like 1.6 feet long) considering she grew so fast i named her beast. Snapper is 2.5 years old and 3 feet long tho lol (again abnormal for a dwarf caiman)

and wheres my thrid caiman? well hes to small to live with Snapper and beast. therfor he wouldnt be in that pic because he would most likely get eatin by snapper or beast. 

here he is:


his name is (of course) Convict, the reason he got this name is because he is VERY mean/naughty (but i love him anyway) he always bites me. he really is a Convict!. the pic (above) is of him when he bite my finger and ran in the kitchen, back then he was 9.5 inches long and now hes about 1 foot 3 inches. i would take a picture but Snapper destroyed my camera...... SO i just have to wait until i get a new one (when im not so lazy).

comments ect.... and does anyone els own any types of crocodillians?*


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice, what species are they? is the bottom a curviers?


----------



## PinkDinos (Mar 30, 2007)

*lol im not sure what species all im aware of is they are all Dwarf Caiman, but i have had people say that Convict (the little one) MAY be a Specaled Caiman... but im pretty sure they are all Dwarf caimans  
*


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

im not up on my crocs, i was going to get a curviers but backed out. heres a pic of a young curviers dwarf for comparison


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

OH, THE FUN HAS JUST BEGUN, good lookers.


----------



## PinkDinos (Mar 30, 2007)

*lol thanks HABU , i think it might be a curviers but i can tell that mine has a longer snout and there are some other differences, so i am going to say that mine is a dwarf, but im not 100% sure on that one

and thanks again HABU your post made me proud to have my caimens  they are pretty good lookers huh? *


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

some really nice caimans you got there


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

where do you keep them? he enclosure must be huge lol - they are v nice!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow they are stunning :grin1:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry but I'm sure I'm going to upset everyone again by having a go at a newbie but that first pic is of Jerry coles dwarf's and in one if not your first post you said you had 1 dwarf caiman. :hmm:


----------



## dave2003trek (Apr 1, 2007)

The first 2 are *Snapper and Beast *PinkDinos said. Is PinkDinos
lieing?:whip:


----------

